# Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V



## bane2 (9. Juli 2012)

*Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Hi,
hat bereits jemand konkrete Angaben, ab wann der o.g. Monitor lieferbar sein wird bzw. ab wann dieser verfügbar ist?
Habe ihn mir heute bei amazon vorbestellt. Sobald ich ihn habe, werde ich berichten.

MFG


----------



## Kamikaze (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Moin,

genaue Angaben kann ich leider auch nicht machen.
Ich weiß nur das dieser Monitor eigentlich schon bei diversen Online-Shops im "Zulauf" war, nun aber überall als nicht Lieferbar ausgezeichnet wird.
Lieferbar ist er aber über Amazon aus England bezogen, zu einem Preis von 219 Euro.


Ich habe aber mal eine andere frage zu diesem Monitor.
Ich habe mir sehr ausführlich den Test in der Aktuellen Ausgabe 08/12 durchgelesen und sofort bin ich auf dieses Teil aufmerksam geworden.
IPS-Panel, Testsieger und das zu einem Preis von nur ca. 170 Euro... jetzt aber der Haken !

Kann es sein das die PCGH einen anderen Monitor getestet hat bzw. die Bezeichnung verwechselt hat ?

Denn erstens: Ist das Bild (Foto) des Testgerätes das des LG IPS235P (anderer Fuß) 
und zweitens: Ist der LG IPS234V nicht in der Höhe verstellbar (wie im Test angegeben), der IPS235P ist aber in der Höhe verstellbar !

Also, weiß irgendwer etwas genaueres oder ist noch wer darüber gestolpert ?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Kami


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Ich kapier eh nicht worin der Unterschied zum LG IPS235V bestehen soll, die Daten sind absolut identisch!


----------



## Kamikaze (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

unter anderem in Panel:

beim IPS234V ist ein "AH-IPS (Advanced High Performance In Plane Switching)" mit 0,266 mm x 0,266 mm verbaut und beim IPS235P ist ein "S-IPS (Super In Plane Switching)" mit 0,265 mm x 0,265 mm verbaut.

Und ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus daß das S-IPS vom 235P langsamer von der Reaktionszeit her ist und dadurch eher schliert.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Ich bin mal auf die Werte des AH-IPS gespannt. Die Hersteller wollen damit ja zu TN aufschließen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Also ich hab auch beim IPS 235V mit Schlieren keine Probleme, vielleicht ganz minimal! Mann muss schon extrem genau hin sehen um sie wahr zu nehmen!


----------



## Kamikaze (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch beim IPS 235V mit Schlieren keine Probleme, vielleicht ganz minimal! Mann muss schon extrem genau hin sehen um sie wahr zu nehmen!


 
Ohne das Du es jetzt falsch auffasst, aber wie empfindlich bist Du was die Bildquali, die Reaktionszeit und den Inputlag angeht ?
Es ist ja allgemein bekannt das es je nach Mensch subjektiv anders wahrgenommen wird, von dem einem mehr, dem anderen eher weniger.

Ich selbst bin sehr empfindlich und anspruchsvoll, habe in den letzten 3 Jahren ca. 5 Monitore gehabt, von günstig bis Teuer, alles dabei, habe aber noch nicht den richtigen gefunden und noch immer auf der Suche nach der Eierlegenden-Woll-Milch-Sau ! ^^ Ich weiss, diese gibt es nicht. 

Hatte in den letzten Monaten folgende Monitore:
*LG Flatron L227WT  / TN-Panel / 200 Euro (+super Reaktionszeit, +keine Schlieren, +kein spürbarer Inputlag, -Bildquali, +für TN-Panel tolle Farbwiedergabe, -Betrachtungswinkel, -Ausleuchtung)*

*Eizo Foris FX2431 /* *S-PVA-Panel / 900 Euro (+-Reaktionszeit, +-leichte Schlieren, -mieserabler Inputlag und für mich deutlich wahrnehmbar, +Top Bildquali, +spitzen Farbwiedergabe, +Betrachtungswinkel, +Ausleuchtung)
*

*BenQ XL2410T / TN-Panel / 350 Euro (+super Reaktionszeit, +keine Schlieren, +kein spürbarer Inputlag, -miese Bildquali, -miese Farbwiedergabe, -Betrachtungswinkel, +Ausleuchtung)

Acer GN245HQmiiid / TN-Panel / 120 Hz / 400 Euro (+super Reaktionszeit, +keine Schlieren, +kein spürbarer Inputlag, -Bildquali, -Farbwiedergabe, -Betrachtungswinkel, +Ausleuchtung)


Aktueller Monitor:

Asus PA238Q / **IPS-Panel / 350 Euro (+-Reaktionszeit, +-minimale Schlieren, +kein spürbarer Inputlag, +super Bildquali, +spitzen Farbwiedergabe*, *+-für IPS-Panel schlechter Betrachtungswinkel, -miese Ausleuchtung)*


Soviel wollte ich eigentlich garnicht schreiben und es handelt sich auch lediglich um meine persönliche Erfahrung und mein persönliches Fazit der Geräte.

So richtig 100% zufrieden war ich bisher eigentlich mit keinem Gerät, leider ! 
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf und dachte ich werde mit dem LG IPS234V oder dem IPS235P evntl. glücklich....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Da hast du natürlich recht, das es bei jedem Menschen anders ist. Aber ich bin schon ein professioneller BF3 zocker mit 400 Stunden Spielzeit und über 17 000 Kills, ich kann keine Lag oder Verzögerung beim LG feststellen!
Glaub mir das merkt man sofort wen irgendwo ein Lag ist, weil wenn du nur ne 10tel Sekunde zu langsam bist, biste  schon tot!


----------



## Kamikaze (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Ok, Du bist sicher das Du auch keinerlei schlieren ausmachen kannst ?
Und wie ist es bei der Ausleuchtung des Panels, Farben, Bildquali, Betrachtungswinkel ?
Bei dem Asus (meinem Aktuellem) habe ich leider 3 "Lichthöfe".
Würdest Du den IPS235P uneingeschränkt zum Zocken weiter empfehlen ?

Du hast den LG IPS235P, richtig ?


... und nochmal die andere Frage, kann es sein das PCGH die Geräte verwechselt hat ?



Gruß

Kami


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Ich hab den ohne "P" der mit ist leicht verbessert. Hat einen besseren Standfuß und eine Overdrive Funktion für die Verbesserung der Reaktionszeit!
Der Betrachtungswinkel bei einem S-IPS Monitor ist natürlich genial mit einem normalen TN Panel nicht zu vergleichen. Zum Thema Schlieren, wie gesagt mann muss schon sehr genau hin sehn um sie festzustellen!
Mich stören sie nicht, da ich sie so gut wie nicht wahrnehme!

Mit der Ausleuchtung ist das so ne Sache, da kannst bei jeder Serie Pech haben, die unterliegt einer Serienstreuung!
Also ich hab meinen IPS 235V drei mal zurück gegeben bis es für mich perfekt war. Das gillt aber auch für Samsung und anderer Hersteller!

Und JA ich finde ihn voll Spiele tauglich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Sorry bane2,

jetzt haben wir Deinen thread irgendwie zweckentfremdet.


----------



## ThaRealSlim (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Hallo zusammen,
also ich hab mich mal en bisschen im Netz umgeschaut. Wie es aussieht hat PCGH den IPS234V-*BN* getestet, zumindest schließe ich das aus dem Vergleich diverser Produktbilder aus den Online-Shops (Alternate,Atelco,Amazon...etc.). Die dortigen Abbildungen des IPS234V, die mit der in der PCGH identisch sind, werden jeweils als  IPS234V-*BN* bezeichnet. Ansonsten habe ich noch den IPS234V-*PN *gefunden. Der sieht aber vom Design her doch sehr anders aus. PCGH müsste uns mal aufklären, welchen Monitor sie jetzt als Testsieger anpreisen, bzw. welche Version. Kann uns irgendwer von PCGH einmal bitte aufklären, möchte mir nämlich soblad lieferbar besagten Monitor zulegen, und wenns geht solls auch der richtige sein 

MfG RealSlim

PS: Im Anhang mal die Bilder der Monitore mit Bezeichnung, so wie ich sie vermute.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Den hier:

LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23"

(EAN-Code: 8801031255320)


----------



## bane2 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Gut dann habe ich mir den "richtigen" bei amazon (vor)bestellt. Trotzdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, was die Unterschiede zwischen dem "PN" und dem "BN" Modell sind.
Könnte sein, dass durch diese Buchstaben-Zusätze lediglich die Landesherkunft oder Ähnliches angegeben wird. Der IPS234 ist in einem englischen Onlineshop ja bereits erhältlich.

Ich schau nun jeden Tag bei idealo, was dort wie Verfügbarkeitsstatus angegeben sind und warte gespannt ab.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Von den technischen Werten sind beide Monitore identisch.


----------



## htgns (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Gibt es bereits neue Infos wann der Monitor verfügbar ist? Ich würde ihn evtl auch vorbestellen, aber ob das wirklich Sinn macht...


----------



## bane2 (19. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nix Neues...Amazon will sich per Email melden, sobald er verfügbar ist. Hab ihn vor einer Woche vorbestellt. Kommt mir auch ziemlich lange vor die ganze Sache hier.


----------



## GreenGiant (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hab bisher noch nix von Amazon gehört, jemand von euch?


----------



## htgns (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Habe vom LG Support lediglich die Aussage, dass man auf die Lieferung wartet und die Auslieferung noch im Juli beginnen soll.... kann dann ja nimmer lange dauer... mal sehen, ob das so stimmt.


----------



## bane2 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

So, ab sofort lieferbar.
Selbst bei Saturn bekommt man ihn schon. Für 169,- €

MFG


----------



## GreenGiant (26. Juli 2012)

bane2 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ab sofort lieferbar.
> Selbst bei Saturn bekommt man ihn schon. Für 169,- 
> 
> MFG



Also bei mir kommt immer noch diese Meldung...


----------



## htgns (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Ist bei Amazon sowie Saturn lieferbar. Ein paar andre Onlineshops zeigen ihn nun ebenfalls als Lieferbar bzw. auf Lager liegend.


----------



## GreenGiant (26. Juli 2012)

htgns schrieb:
			
		

> Ist bei Amazon sowie Saturn lieferbar. Ein paar andre Onlineshops zeigen ihn nun ebenfalls als Lieferbar bzw. auf Lager liegend.



Mir wird von Amazon immer noch "nicht lieferbar" angezeigt... Habe jetzt aus Testzwecken zu einem anderen Gerät gegriffen und werde dann später auf den LG zurückkommen.


----------



## htgns (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

LG IPS234V-PN 58,4 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Zeigt mir hier 10 Stück auf Lager an. habe meinen gleich bestellt.


----------



## MegGalvtron (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Weiss jemand wann die neuen LG's zu geben wird ?:

LG IPS277L & IPS237L: Hauchdünne IPS-Monitore - News - CHIP Online

Für TripleMonitoring sind die ja schon ganz geil


----------



## T'PAU (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Wow, die neuen LGs sehen ja mal richtig edel aus! 
Was Samsung bei LCD-TVs vollbracht hat (fast rahmenloses Design), kommt nun auch bei den Monitoren an.
Wenn die technischen Daten dann auch noch stimmen, könnte ich schwach werden und meinen betagten FS P19-2 in Rente schicken. 

Wobei mir dieses Hochglanzdesign (sieht zumindest beim Sockel so aus) nicht so zusagt, da gefällt mir der IPS235P mit seinem fast komplett mattem Gehäuse (bis auf Innenrahmen) deutlich besser. 

Wie ist das eigentlich beim IPS234V? Detailbilder sind ja eher rar. Ist der eher in Hochglanz (sieht zumindest beim Sockel so aus) oder so wie der 235P?


----------



## bane2 (29. Juli 2012)

So habe jetzt den IPS234V seit gestern. 
Hatte vorher den Samsung T 220. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich bis auf die neue Auflösung bzw. dem neuen Format (vorher 16:10 jetzt 16:9) kein allzu großen Unterschied erkennen kann. Die Farben sehen schon etwas kräftiger aus. Alles in allem bin ich aber sehr zufrieden, auch in Hinblick auf BF3. Kein Inputlag fühlbar oder Ähnliches.

Ich meine im Test von PCGH sprach man davon, dass es die Funktion Overdrive gibt. Das wäre jedoch nicht korrekt. Diese Einstellung habe ich nicht gefunden.
Hat da jemand andere Erkenntnisse?


----------



## T'PAU (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*



MegGalvtron schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wann die neuen LG's zu geben wird ?:
> 
> LG IPS277L & IPS237L: Hauchdünne IPS-Monitore - News - CHIP Online
> 
> Für TripleMonitoring sind die ja schon ganz geil


Hab mir mal die (englische) Bedienungsanleitung angeschaut. Ist das irgendwie ein Trend, dass man von DVI weggeht? Von Display-Port hab ich ja mal was gelesen, aber der wird momentan wohl eher wenig eingesetzt.
Aber dass ein Moni zwei HDMI-Ports, aber keinen DVI hat wie bei den IPS237L und IPS277L, finde ich doch recht ungewöhnlich. 
Ok, meine GTX 560 Ti hat (Mini-) HDMI. Ich hoffe mal, dass HDMI im PC-Bereich genauso unproblematisch funktioniert, wie DVI.
Wenn ich da sehe, wie lange teilweise meine BD-Player, AV-Receiver und TV _rumsynchronisieren_... 

@bane2
Wie ist denn nun das Gehäuse beim IPS234V? Klavierlack-Hochglanz, oder doch eher matt wie der 235P?
Der Moni soll afaik sogar eine mehrstufige Overdrive-Funktion haben.
Mir drängt sich immer mehr der Gedanke auf, dass PCGH ein Vorserien-Modell getestet hat.


----------



## bane2 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*



> Wie ist denn nun das Gehäuse beim IPS234V? Klavierlack-Hochglanz, oder doch eher matt wie der 235P?
> Der Moni soll afaik sogar eine mehrstufige Overdrive-Funktion haben.
> Mir drängt sich immer mehr der Gedanke auf, dass PCGH ein Vorserien-Modell getestet hat.



Also das Gehäuse ist eindeutig matt.
Eine Overdrive-Funktion gibt es definitiv nicht! Auch im Handbuch ist von einer solchen Funktion nicht die Rede.
Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich in BF3 keinen Inputlag wahrnehmen kann. Meine Statistik hat sich sogar ein wenig verbessert seit Monitor-Kauf.
Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich nun im 16:9 Format spiele 
Das FOV hab ich ebenfalls von 70 auf 80 gestellt.

MFG


----------



## dmxforever (1. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Jetzt soll sich doch mal PCGH zu den Unterschieden äußern. Wenn es keine Overdrive-Funktion, keine Höhenverstellungen gibt, dann kann da ja etwas nicht ganz passen.


----------



## Falke99x (1. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Den Bildern von PCGH im Heft nach ist es der 235V( LG IPS235V Monitore - LG TFT-Monitor mit S-IPS Panel der neuesten )
Denn der 234V sieht so aus ( LG IPS234V LED-Monitor mit farbtreuem IPS-Panel )


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Nun ist die Verwirrung bei mir komplett. Keine Höhenverstellung, kein Overdrive (hab im PDF-Handbuch des IPS 234 V auch nichts gefunden)... 
Da frag ich mich auch, welchen Monitor PCGH getestet hat. Anscheinend keinen aus der Serie.


----------



## dmxforever (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Vielleicht sollte man LG auf den Test von PCGH aufmerksam machen. Irgendjemand muss jetzt mal für Aufklärung sorgen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass sich jetzt so viele Leute aufgrund dieses Tests den 234 V zulegen obwohl er vielleicht gar nicht der getestete Bildschirm ist.


----------



## bane2 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Moin,

habe gestern eine Email an die Redaktion von PCGH geschrieben, mit der Bitte der Aufklärung des Sachverhaltes 
Mal gucken wielange ich auf eine Antwort warten muss. Ich habe jedenfalls nur eine Woche Rückgaberecht 

Aber ich sags nochmal..Bin bis jetzt echt zufrieden mit dem Ding.


----------



## htgns (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Also ich kann von dem Monitor auch nichts schlechtes sagen. Habe den Monitor so in Betrieb genommen wie er war und war / bin sehr zufrieden. Mit den Einstellungen habe ich mich bis jetzt noch gar nicht so befasst. Ich werde die Tage hoffentlich etwas mehr Zeit finden mich mehr mit dem Monitor zu beschäftigen. 
Im Gegensatz zum Dell kann, den ich auch mal hier hatee, kann ich allerdings schon sagen, dass ich diesen "speckigen" Eindruck beim LG nicht feststellen kann. Das Bild wirkt schon scharf und "sauber". Auch vom glitzern merke ich beim LG nichts, während ich beim Dell leichte Kopfschmerzen bzw. Augenbrennen bekam.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*



bane2 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe gestern eine Email an die Redaktion von PCGH geschrieben, mit der Bitte der Aufklärung des Sachverhaltes
> Mal gucken wielange ich auf eine Antwort warten muss. Ich habe jedenfalls nur eine Woche Rückgaberecht
> ...


 

E-Mail ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber wenn du den Weg abkürzen willst, wäre eine PN an den Redakteur fast besser. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/6-pcgh_marco.html


----------



## htgns (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*



bane2 schrieb:


> So habe jetzt den IPS234V seit gestern.
> Hatte vorher den Samsung T 220. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich bis auf die neue Auflösung bzw. dem neuen Format (vorher 16:10 jetzt 16:9) kein allzu großen Unterschied erkennen kann. Die Farben sehen schon etwas kräftiger aus. Alles in allem bin ich aber sehr zufrieden, auch in Hinblick auf BF3. Kein Inputlag fühlbar oder Ähnliches.
> 
> Ich meine im Test von PCGH sprach man davon, dass es die Funktion Overdrive gibt. Das wäre jedoch nicht korrekt. Diese Einstellung habe ich nicht gefunden.
> Hat da jemand andere Erkenntnisse?



Hast du bei dir im unteren Bildschirmbereich auch leichtes Backlightbleeding? Ich habe es in der linken und rechten Ecke und in der Mitte. Anfangs ist mir das nicht wirklich aufgefallen, gestern Abend allerdings schon. Wäre schön mal ein Vergleichsbild zu sehen, ich stelle heute Abend auch mal eines ein. So könnte ich sehen, ob es normal ist oder ich eben nochmal tausche. Ansonsten gefällt mir der Monitor sehr gut!


----------



## bane2 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

So habe eine Antwort bzgl. der Problematik, welcher Monitor nun in der vorletzten PCGH-Ausgabe getestet wurde.

Zitat: 

"Hallo,

im Artikel ist ein Fehler aufgetreten – wie bitten Sie um Entschuldigung. PCGH hat den *IPS235P* getestet.

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" - PC Games Hardware Online

Grüße
...."


Die Antwort brauche ich nicht zu kommentieren.
Für mich wäre nun interessant, wie der IPS234 im Test, gerade in Bezug auf Inputlag und Reaktionszeit, abschneidet.
Einen solchen Test gibt es ja nun leider nicht. Auf prad.de steht der Test zumindest in der Vorbereitung.




> Hast du bei dir im unteren Bildschirmbereich auch leichtes Backlightbleeding? Ich habe es in der linken und rechten Ecke und in der Mitte. Anfangs ist mir das nicht wirklich aufgefallen, gestern Abend allerdings schon. Wäre schön mal ein Vergleichsbild zu sehen, ich stelle heute Abend auch mal eines ein. So könnte ich sehen, ob es normal ist oder ich eben nochmal tausche.




Also dieses Backlightbleeding kann ich an meinem Monitor bis jetzt nicht feststellen. Werde es aber nochmal genau beobachten.


MFG


----------



## htgns (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Das mit dem Test ist natürlich der Hammer... da fehlen die Worte... Ich habe den IPS235 mal beim Blödmarkt gesehen, hat mir aber gar nicht gefallen, wobei man auch wieder sehen muss, wie der eingestellt war usw.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Der LG IPS234V ist trotz des Fehlers von PCGH kein schlechter Monitor.


----------



## htgns (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*



<> schrieb:


> Der LG IPS234V ist trotz des Fehlers von PCGH kein schlechter Monitor.


 
Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu... ich denke das wird auch der Test bei Prad demnächst zeigen  Hoffe der kommt bald raus.


----------



## T'PAU (2. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Ich war heute mal im _grössten Elektrokaufhaus der Welt_ (guess where ) und hab mir die LGs mal angeschaut.
Nun bin ich vollends verwirrt (ok, das mit dem Test hat sich ja nun aufgeklärt)! 

bane2 schreibt, dass sein IPS 234 V "eindeutig matt" sei. Im erwähnten Kaufhaus steht der Moni aber im _feinsten_ (kotz) Klavierlack-Hochglanz, sowohl Sockel, als auch Rahmen!!! 
Das einzig brauchbare Bild (die Galerie funzt irgendwie nicht bei diesem Moni) auf der LG-HP lässt am Sockel erahnen, dass er hochglänzend ist.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass LG von ein und demselben Moni zwei Revisionen (matt, glänzend) herausbringt. 

So wie ich ihn heute gesehen hab (natürlich sieht man da schön den Staub und die Grabbelfinger), ist der 234er wohl eher nichts für mich. Aber ich warte nochmal den prad-Test ab und auch den neuen 237.
Eilt ja nicht, momentan tut's mein FS P19-2 mit PVA noch wunnebar.


----------



## bane2 (2. August 2012)

Hey T'PAU.
Muss meine Aussage korrigieren. Er ist eindeutig Hochglanz. An das richtige gedacht nur falsch geschrieben...Sorry


----------



## dmxforever (10. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

So...der Test von PRAD wäre fertig, aber momentan nur als Bezahlversion erhältlich. Die Veröffentlichung ist leider erst für den 1.10.2012 geplant.

Preview Test LG IPS234V-PN: Günstiger 23 Zoll Monitor mit toller Bilddarstellung ab Werk


----------



## htgns (10. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Habe mir gerade mal den Test freigeschaltet und durchgelesen. Alles in Allem kein schlechter Monitor, allerdings im Spielebereich wohl auch kein Überflieger. Wenn ich die Tests mit dem 235-P vergleiche, würde ich sagen, dieser hat leicht die Nase vorn. Da mein Bruder sich diesen diese Woche bestellt hat, können wir am WE die beiden mal direkt vergleiche, icjh habe ja den 234v. Bin doch mal sehr gespannt, welcher der beiden sich im direkten Vergleich besser schlägt.


----------



## dmxforever (10. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Vielleicht wird ja bei der P-Version noch nachgebessert. War ja beim 235V und 235P auch so, dass die Spieletauglichkeit verbessert wurde.

Konntest du auch einen Unterschied zwischen den verbauten Panels herauslesen? Der 234 hat ja ein AH-IPS und der 235 "nur" ein S-IPS.


----------



## htgns (10. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Er ist wohl ein kleines bisschen schneller als der 235P wenn man bei diesem den Overdrive in der empfohlenen Einstellung mittel bzw. langsam betreibt da sonst wohl deutliche Überschwinger aufgetreten sind. Man kann sagen, dass es wohl leicht verbessert wurde, aufgrund des fehlenden Overdrives allerdings wieder Boden verliert. Ich für mich kann da keine deutliche Verbesserung herauslesen.

Wo er sich sehr gut schlägt, ist die Farbraumabdeckung.


----------



## dmxforever (10. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Ich danke dir für den kleinen Spoiler.


----------



## htgns (10. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Ich habe jetzt beide Monitore nebeneinander hier stehen und muss sagen, ich bin vom Ergebnis etwas überrascht. Habe jetzt den ganzen Mittag mit Monitortestprogrammen, Videos und Spielen getestet und das Urteil fällt klar zu Gunsten des 235-P aus. Der 234-v hat in jeder Einstellung immer einen leichten Gelbstich, weiß wirkt immer ein bisschen dreckiger und das ganze Bild vor allem bei HD-Videos nicht ganz so Detailreich / natürlich.

Weiter muss ich sagen, dass der 235-p lediglich einen kleinen Lichthof unten links hat, der aber auch nicht besonders stark ausgeprägt ist, während der 234-v unten rechts, mitte und links, sowie oben recht und mittig hat. Vor allem der unten rechts über dem rot beleuchteten Powerknopf ist richtig ausgeprägt und.

Weiter kommen natürlich die Ergonomievorteile des 235-p, so dass für mich das Urteil ganz klar für diesen ausfällt. Hier noch ein Bild mit den Lichthöfen. Hatte zwar nur mein Handy zur Hand, aber ich denke man sieht ganz gut, was ich meine.


----------



## T'PAU (11. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Danke für diesen Vergleich aus der _Praxis_. 
Ich glaub mit dem 234V wäre ich schon wegen des Hochglanz-Grabbelfinger-Staubfänger-Gehäuses nicht glücklich geworden.
Wie gesagt, das gesehene Ausstellungsgerät sah schon ziemlich _eklig_ aus.


----------



## htgns (11. August 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Also der Standfuss des 235P wirk auch wesentlich wertiger. Selbst meine Freundin hatte sich im 1zu1 nebeneinander klar für den 235p ausgesprochen. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich, wenn ich nicht beide nebeneinander gehabt hätte, mit dem 234-v auch zufrieden war.


----------



## Cynox (19. September 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Hi, ich stehe momentan vor der Entscheidung IPS234V-PN oder IPS235P-BN. Ich möchte den Bildschirm auch für Egoshooter nutzen können. Welcher ist da nun besser geeignet? Kann der 234V denn nun Overdrive oder nicht? Wie ist das Reaktionsverhalten im Vergleich?
Und ist der 235P wirklich so klobig, wie er auf den Bildern wirkt? Ich persönlich finde nämlich, dass ein Bildschirm auch gut aussehen soll und da finde ich den 234V durchaus ansprechender, Klavierlack hin oder her.


----------



## dmxforever (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit LG IPS 234 V*

Der Test ist online...

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS234V-PN

So vom Drüberlesen her, würde ich auch eher den 235p bevorzugen.


----------

